# BiA-Hell's Highway im DX10 Modus? Hilfe!!!



## dmxforflesh (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit kurzem endlich mal eine Grake die DX10 unterstützt, deshalb wollte ich natürlich gleich mal einige Spiele testen.
Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass die DX10 Spiele entweder eine separate .exe Datei für DX10 haben (z.B. Assassin's Creed o. Call of Juarez mit DX10 Patch) oder man es im Spiel in den Options umstellen muss (Far Cry 2 oder Crysis).
Leider aber ist mir aufgefallen das dies bei den Unreal Engine 3 Spielen nicht der Fall ist, z.B. bei Bioshock oder wie oben Brothers in Arms - Hells Highway. UT3 hab ich noch nicht versucht, wird aber wohl gleich sein 
Was muss ich tun um diese Spiele in DX10 laufen zu lassen?
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Grüße dmxforflesh


----------



## Flotter Geist (17. Dezember 2008)

dmxforflesh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe seit kurzem endlich mal eine Grake die DX10 unterstützt, deshalb wollte ich natürlich gleich mal einige Spiele testen.
> Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass die DX10 Spiele entweder eine separate .exe Datei für DX10 haben (z.B. Assassin's Creed o. Call of Juarez mit DX10 Patch) oder man es im Spiel in den Options umstellen muss (Far Cry 2 oder Crysis).
> ...


 


Bioshock hat DX 10 ,guck mal in den Optionen nach


----------



## dmxforflesh (17. Dezember 2008)

Ok ich muss zugeben bei Bioshock hab ich noch nicht geschaut. Aber mich interessiert eigentlich auch eher wie man es bei BiA aktiviert


----------

